# Photographing a diamond ring...



## matt62485 (Jan 7, 2010)

So I tried to take a photo of my fiance's engagement ring. For the life of me, I can't seem to get the diamond in focus, it's as if there is a haze over the diamond. I can't seem to get clarity from it, or depth. 

It's a solitare 1karat princess cut... so I figured it would be somewhat simple to shoot.

I've tried with my 50mm/1.8 and my 18-55 kit lens

shooting with a d40. 

Is there a trick here? Do I need a true macro lens, or make an extension tube?

Not that it's a huge deal, but she wanted a pic of it, and I figured I'd ask :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 7, 2010)

Get a Macro lens.

This was shot with a 100mm 2.8 Canon.


----------



## clbd39 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol I was going to say, Bitter should know the answer!!!


----------



## Incognito (Jan 7, 2010)

I was able to shoot my diamond ring with my 35mm 1.8 - of course it wasn't anything like a macro would get but it was a clear shot of the diamond.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 7, 2010)

Post it!


----------



## Davor (Feb 25, 2011)

The 50mm can take descent close ups , of course no macro but still. Are you using tripod or hand held? Maybe you can post the settings your using so we can help more. you could always crop a bit to get in closer


----------



## Forkie (Feb 25, 2011)

CharlesPeter said:


> Oh! it's very beautiful diamond ring. The diamond ring is such a precious and symbol of wealth and prosperity so as it's cutting is unique, difficult and luxurious.



LOL, not a symbol of love, then? :???:


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Mine was OOF and the ring was dirty lol. But now Ive cleaned my ring. Maybe time to try again.


----------



## myfavoriteshoes (Feb 25, 2011)

If you dont have a macro lens, my photography teacher taught me something very cool when I was just starting out. You can take out your lens from your camera and flip it over, holding it there (make sure no light can get in through the sides) and get as close to your subject as you want/can. Be very very steady and shoot. This should give you somewhat of a good shot


----------



## RealityCaptured (Feb 25, 2011)

Dead thread bumped by spam = fail.
Community posting as if it were still active = LOL.


----------



## Rit (Feb 25, 2011)

RealityCaptured said:


> Dead thread bumped by spam = fail.
> Community posting as if it were still active = LOL.


 
Ya... I've been on this forum for about 2-3 weeks now... I noticed how.... 'ditsy' people are...


----------



## robb01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is an excellent tutorial for you, just saw this the other day 

Jewelry Retouching - Making Diamonds Pop & Sparkle | Jewelry Photography Blog


----------

